# Disposing of computer games



## Somni (Jan 25, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas how best to dispose of computer games.  I've got a bunch of old ones that the charity shops won't take as they are 'too old'. Does anyone know if they can be recycled somewhere as an item or do I just landfill the disks and recycle the card and plastic?

I'm in the UK if that helps.


----------



## Urlik (Jan 25, 2009)

is there a local version of ebay in your area? (we have wightbay down here)
you could list it all as free to a good home


----------



## Barristan (Jan 26, 2009)

You could always freecycle too.


----------



## Somni (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas.  Will have to look into them.  Seems a shame to just recycle the lot.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 28, 2009)

What games are they?


----------



## Somni (Jan 29, 2009)

Mostly strategy or FPS, a mix of standard and budget releases.
Full list, broken into rough 'types':

Risk
Mech commander gold
Shogun: Total war
Stronghold
Silent Hunter III
Diplomacy
Monopoly
Maelstrom
Spellforce gold edition
Kohan II: Kings of War
Police Quest Swat 2
Theme Hospital
Suddenstrike
Warlords III: Darklords rising
Wargasm
Chessmaster 7000

Pariah
Counterstrike: Condition Zero
Unreal
First to fight
Battlefield 1942 Deluxe edition
Halflife generation
Halflife: Blueshift
Rainbow six: Rogue spear
Rainbow Six Gold pack
Deltaforce 2

Need for speed III: Hot pursuit

The Dig

Dungeon Siege II


----------



## Overread (Jan 29, 2009)

too old?
they are not that old - certainly they should be resaleable without trouble (he says a good number of them in his collectio). Most of the older ones are good titles with a good name to them so should pickup - stick them on ebay and they should sell


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 14, 2009)

Personally I would hang on to them because one day on Antiques Roadshow you will see old computer software on there as collectables. Never, never throw away old things they become more valuable as time goes on.


----------



## wildbill333 (Mar 30, 2009)

i know that i have been looking for about half of those games for my old pc. i could always take them off of your hands for you.


----------



## Somni (Mar 30, 2009)

You are welcome to them, wildbill333.  I haven't got rid of any of them yet, which ones did you want? They are a mix of DVD case and big box games; some are 'budget' releases.

Regarding getting them to you if you are interested, we might be able to arrange a hand over if you are near me.  If too far away, I could post them, at your cost for p&p, if you still want them.  As I said in my first post, I am in the UK.


----------

